
Was Steve Jobs Born as Abdul Lateef Jandali? - kekebo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Steve_Jobs/Archive_6#Disputed_information:_Birth_name
======
kekebo
The Huffington Post and Gulf News articles referenced in that discussion:

[https://www.huffpost.com/entry/thank-you-steve-
jobs_b_999718](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/thank-you-steve-jobs_b_999718)

[https://gulfnews.com/technology/steve-jobs-a-tribute-to-
the-...](https://gulfnews.com/technology/steve-jobs-a-tribute-to-the-cousin-i-
never-met-1.887022)

